# Green and Blue Balls next to Avitar



## trenise (Jan 5, 2009)

What do these little green and blue balls mean next to our names? I just noticed that they are not all the same. At first I thought it had something to do with number of posts or years on the forum, but that's not it. Some even have trophies. What is this?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 5, 2009)

Green= You are signed on to the forum
Blue= not signed on
Trophy= high scorer on one of LHCF's games.


----------



## trenise (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, thank you so much. I love your lolcat by the way.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you in Baltimore?  We are doing a meet up next weekend at the dave and busters at Arundel mills if you want to come?  
See my signature for the link to the thread.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh you are talking about my siggy, not my location....


----------



## dlewis (Jan 5, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Oh you are talking about my siggy, not my location....


----------



## trenise (Jan 5, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Oh you are talking about my siggy, not my location....


 
Yeah, but thanks so much for the invite. I don't think I'll make it from MS


----------



## dlewis (Jan 5, 2009)

trenise said:


> Yeah, but thanks so much for the invite. I don't think I'll make it from MS



Oh you're in MS?  We are having a meet up in Memphis in March.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 5, 2009)

dlewis said:


>


 YOu are always laughing at me.....


----------



## dlewis (Jan 5, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> YOu are always laughing at me.....



Because you are so funny.  Me luv you


----------



## trenise (Jan 5, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Oh you're in MS? We are having a meet up in Memphis in March.


 
Yes, I saw that. When I saw your post, I started to say no crlsweetie, I'm meeting dlewis in Memphis. I've been thinking about coming. I'm just watching the thread and trying to see what's going on with me at that time.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 5, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Because you are so funny. Me luv you


 

You lucky I'm home with th flu.....


----------



## dlewis (Jan 5, 2009)

trenise said:


> Yes, I saw that. When I saw your post, I started to say no crlsweetie, I'm meeting dlewis in Memphis. I've been thinking about coming. I'm just watching the thread and trying to see what's going on with me at that time.



Please come



crlsweetie912 said:


> You lucky I'm home with th flu.....




Oh and I made veggie soup yest.

Hope you feel better


----------



## PGirl (Jan 5, 2009)

trenise said:


> What do these little green and blue balls mean next to our names? I just noticed that they are not all the same. At first I thought it had something to do with number of posts or years on the forum, but that's not it. Some even have trophies. What is this?


 
Thanks I was wondering the same thing the other day!


----------

